# Please please help me before I pull the rest of my hair out!!!



## Jerry_Aussie (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi everybody…I'm new here as of about 3 minutes ago. I have been ripping my hair out here, can someone please tell me…what do you call it when you take a piece of square stock and using a scroll saw cut…for example…a deer, then turn the piece 90 degrees and cut…maybe an eagle or something. So you have 2 carvings on the same piece…depending which side you look from. I used to have lots of pattens for these but without knowing what they are called…I can't find any online.
Thanks heaps in anticipation.
Jerry


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Look up fellow LJ -Sheila Landry (scrollgirl)

She is our master at scroll work

welcome to Lumberjocks


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

I believe you are referring to Compound Cutting. There are several books on the subject.


----------



## Mustang67 (Feb 22, 2014)

I think the words you looking for are ambiguous image.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

compound cutting yes.


----------

